# Developing a New ELevated Bridge System for the HO Subway market



## BRIDGEBOSS JIM (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this Forum today. 
I have been in the Business of making Custom bridges for the O scale market for several years and am presently expanding into the HO market with my ELevated bridge system. Im looking for some guidance as to how large or small the HO Subway market might be and what you might think would be the preferred radius's, heights, etc. This EL bridge system could be used for purposes other than Subway sets which of course could be used for larger diameter curves including flex tracks. Any comments or info would be appreciated.
tks.

website - www.bridgeboss.com
email- [email protected]

jim r


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

how many tracks on the bridge, one, two three??

is it a lift bridge or a raise (tilt up at one end)

will you be able to make it as long as is needed ( like to use at a door way)??

micro engineering co. has a city viaduct system, you think your bridge will go with it?

i am in the proses of building a subway layout like the NYC transit has (only two tracks not three).
am building stations out of two kits (kit bashing) and scratch build.


----------



## BRIDGEBOSS JIM (Jun 14, 2013)

wingnut163 said:


> how many tracks on the bridge, one, two three??
> 
> is it a lift bridge or a raise (tilt up at one end)
> 
> ...


-------

Hi Wingnut163, thanks for your questions. This system will be able to handle from one up to three tracks or more as required, can be as long as desired, have doglegs, side tracks, and have stations. It will have a couple different looks to it. It will be available in kit form, semi assembled, and painted options. It is very easy to assemble from kit form and is very affordable. Im not sure how to post photos and drawings as yet on this forum, however you can visit my website and view the ELevated Bridge section more details. or you can email me for more info.

tks.
jim r


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BRIDGEBOSS JIM said:


> -------
> 
> Hi Wingnut163, thanks for your questions. This system will be able to handle from one up to three tracks or more as required, can be as long as desired, have doglegs, side tracks, and have stations. It will have a couple different looks to it. It will be available in kit form, semi assembled, and painted options. It is very easy to assemble from kit form and is very affordable. Im not sure how to post photos and drawings as yet on this forum, however you can visit my website and view the ELevated Bridge section more details. or you can email me for more info.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site.

You should add a clickable link here, perfectly legal.
Here,
http://bridgeboss.com/

Or add the link in your signature, if you want.

Picture posting?
Here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595


I think maybe this thread should be in product promotion forum?
I guess eventually a mod will move it if that is the case. :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Also?

They can e mail you?
I see no e mail address?


----------



## BRIDGEBOSS JIM (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Ed, will do.

jim r


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought the name "Bridgeboss" sounded familiar. Turns out I visited your site a while back. You have some beautiful products! Here is a picture I saved back when I visited a couple years ago. Looks like you do bridges in O scale as well as HO?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> I thought the name "Bridgeboss" sounded familiar. Turns out I visited your site a while back. You have some beautiful products! Here is a picture I saved back when I visited a couple years ago. Looks like you do bridges in O scale as well as HO?



This thread is for seeing if there is any interest in HO elevated subway bridges/structures.
And any comments to the size and shape.

I would think there would be as a lot model 1/87.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Ah, now I see. I agree with Big Ed--there ought to be a big market for your products in HO and also N scale. They can accommodate longer span bridges than most O or S layouts.


----------



## BRIDGEBOSS JIM (Jun 14, 2013)

Ed, Thanks for reminding everyone of what my goals are.

jim r from www.bridgeboss.com


----------



## BRIDGEBOSS JIM (Jun 14, 2013)

I have added the present family of EL support columns used for the O scale for this discussion. I plan to offer something similar in available sizes for the HO market. Note the two different configurations on the O scale offering, standard and extended versions as I would plan to offer similar styles for HO.

jim r from www.bridgeboss.com


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

I am interested in adding an elevated rapid transit line some day, so if your kits are reasonably easy to assemble and include good instructions...I'd probably be interested! Specifically, a 2 or 3 track setup.


----------



## BRIDGEBOSS JIM (Jun 14, 2013)

CircusFreakGritz said:


> I am interested in adding an elevated rapid transit line some day, so if your kits are reasonably easy to assemble and include good instructions...I'd probably be interested! Specifically, a 2 or 3 track setup.


----
Hi, Yes to both your questions. These are very easy to assemble, user friendly. I supply a Video and written step by step procedures w exploded views for assembling. Please contact me direct for more info. My email is [email protected].

tks, jim r from www.bridgeboss.com


----------



## BRIDGEBOSS JIM (Jun 14, 2013)

Here are some of the latest HO Elevated Subway bridges being shipped out to a new customer

thanks, jim r


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like the looks of your work I might have to find a way to put them on the layout somewhere.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

why couldn't you have posted this 6 months ago be for i started the EL system i am working on now.

i am all ways a day late and a dollar short.

oh well no use crying about it now.


----------

